# Teriyaki style Cowboy Steak!



## sw2geeks (Oct 10, 2011)

Picked up a real nice looking Cowboy steak this weekend at Central Market. Made a Ginger-Wasabi teriyaki glaze to finish this bad boy off.






















More pics and the recipe here.


----------



## Ratton (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks fantastic!!!! I am drooling on my keyboard!!:hungry2:


----------



## bprescot (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool. Never heard of that particular cut before. Looks real tasty!


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 10, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Cool. Never heard of that particular cut before. Looks real tasty!


 
Maybe it is a Texas cut? I see them here all the time.


----------



## mhlee (Oct 10, 2011)

Cowboy steak usually refers to a thick, bone-in rib eye. That steak had nice marbling.


----------



## mhenry (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow! That does look good. Love those cowboy steaks from CM, mine never look that good though


----------



## obtuse (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn! That's a real man's steak... not the wimpy stuff you find here. I've always dreamed of having that cut.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 10, 2011)

Perfectly cooked. Nice job and fantastic pics.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely very Texas


----------



## add (Oct 10, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> *Perfectly cooked.* Nice job and fantastic pics.



:hungry:


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 10, 2011)

Dang that looks good!
Great photos, almost like you can taste it.
....but when I lick my monitor it just tastes like dust. :shocked3:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 11, 2011)

I knew I should not have looked while hungry. Beautiful. I really need to get some beef into the house next weekend. Lacking good butchers, Costco and Whole-paycheck are usually my best bets. 

Stefan


----------

